# Race to Sub-X on 2x2 Format



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Please respond to the poll to figure out what format I should use for the 2020 Race to Sub-X on 2x2 competitions. The poll will close on December 31.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> Please respond to the poll to figure out what format I should use for the 2020 Race to Sub-X on 2x2 competitions. The poll will close on December 31.



A sub-x for 2x2 thread already exists. There's no need to have two.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

I think keeping the same thread will keep it cleaner and easier to find. Thanks for taking note of Dark savages and my opinion


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> A sub-x for 2x2 thread already exists. There's no need to have two.


Like I said on the other thread, before yesterday, the thread had not been replied to since October 5.

Also, I am going to keep this format until January 6, when I will post the first 2020 scrambles.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> Like I said on the other thread, before yesterday, the thread had not been replied to since October 5.



Yes, but now that thread as been started up again, and it has more replies and is older. There is no reason for it to be replaced. As @cubeshepherd said, we appreciate you running your thread while the original was dead, but now it has been started up again.

Edit: cubeshepard also mentioned that he wouldn't mind you running the thread if you want, so it's not like you're being replaced by someone else.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

I think we should leave the dead thread and continue with this new one. It is a good idea to start afresh imo


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Yes, but now that thread as been started up again, and it has more replies and is older. There is no reason for it to be replaced. As @cubeshepherd said, we appreciate you running your thread while the original was dead, but now it has been started up again.


To be honest, I didn't know that another 2x2 competition thread existed before I started mine.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

I wish "neither of the options" was a option. Again as I just said keep the old thread going. It has been working for years and I don't see a valid reason to start a new one.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> To be honest, I didn't know that another 2x2 competition thread existed before I started mine.


But now that you do, do you just want to keep the old one going?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> To be honest, I didn't know that another 2x2 competition thread existed before I started mine.


That is a perfectly valid reason as far as I am concerned


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> That is a perfectly valid reason as far as I am concerned





BenChristman1 said:


> To be honest, I didn't know that another 2x2 competition thread existed before I started mine.


And I say this all, having been the one to restat all the "Race to sub x threads" last year.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

You should make and option for 'keep the old one going'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> That is a perfectly valid reason as far as I am concerned



I'm not blaming Ben for making his thread. The old one was dead until recently. I'm just saying that now the original is back up in running, and that cubesheperd would be happy to let him run the original, we should revert to the first sub x 2x2 thread.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> You should make and option for 'keep the old one going'


All right, I have changed the poll.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> I'm not blaming Ben for making his thread. The old one was dead until recently. I'm just saying that now the original is back up in running, and that cubesheperd would be happy to let him run the original, we should revert to the first sub x 2x2 thread.


I completely agree and I see no valid reason to keep making new threads of the same topics, for no reason when there is a perfectly good one already going.

It is like me saying we need a new thread for "What cube to get" when there is already a thread for that. That is why repeat threads get merged together since new threads just clutters up the forums for no reason.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2019)

also, please don't feel like we're ganging up on you @BenChristman1, we just think that it would be best to use the existing thread


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2019)

You can keep doing your thread. I am sorry for causing trouble between everybody (by everybody, I mean the 4 of us who were discussing it ).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> also, please don't feel like we're ganging up on you @BenChristman1, we just think that it would be best to use the existing thread


Yes for sure @BenChristman1. @DarkSavage is right, I (and all of us) are trying to keep the forums clean, and avoid doubling up on threads for no reason.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> You can keep doing your thread. I am sorry for causing trouble between everybody (by everybody, I mean the 4 of us who were discussing it ).



Cubeshepard offered to let you take over the thread, you don't need to quit completely.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> You can keep doing your thread. I am sorry for causing trouble between everybody (by everybody, I mean the 4 of us who were discussing it ).


No need to apologies, and by all means feel free to take over the race to sub x 2x2 thread. It is all yours if you want it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2019)

No, I am very busy right now with school and basketball, it was a lot of work for me to do this thread. I would gladly compete, but I think that somebody (or you, @cubeshepard) could take it over in 2020.


----------

